# pleco diet Q's



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

so my new "common pleco" AKA hotlips has been in the tanks two days and i havent cleaned any algae for about a week so i had a good build up going. now since she has been on there there is absolutely NO algae in the tank anymore, not even on the plants or equipment that is in there. now will she eat the flake i have feed on a day to day or do i need to get tabs? and not sure if it means anything but its all that brown algae is what she ate. seems to be the only algae i can grow lol. 

ps 55 gal

about 5-6 inches long (the pleco)


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

yes you need algea wafers, i prefer the ones from hikari becasue they have the best stuff in them. plecos are prob one of the worst algea eaters ever so if you got it for eating algea id send it back. they are vegitarians so no flakes for them. i like your name, hotlips, cute!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Someone forgot to tell my bristlenose that she was a vegetarian! I've found that plecos are very opportunistic feeders. I agree with Teddy, I would supplement your pleco's diet with algae wafers. I drop my wafer in for my gal at night. She knows it's coming, so as soon as the tank lights go off she zooms to the front of the tank just waiting for it. Smart fish.

PS. I agree, GREAT name. LOL


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

haha the name was my wifes idea, i did get it to eat algae and since she has been in there it has all gone so not to sure why you say they arent good at eating algae? ? ? ill def look into some wafers though thx for advice.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

When young, plecos are *very* good at eating algae. As they get older they start losing their preference for algae and will eat anything. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

makes sense as she is only like 5-6 inches right now. got another q though her poop is black, is that because she is eating just brown algae or is black ok color for fish poo? its sometimes about 8-9 inches long too


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Totally normal and totally gross. Nothing quite like Pelco Poo ;-)


----------

